# Max BMI & Clomid



## Happysmiles (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone knew the max BMI someone can be and still take clomid??

Many thanks xxx Christine xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I am not sure if there is a max bmi but mine was well over the 30 when I had my clomid 

I am sure some of the other lovely ladies on this board will have some advice also 


xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My BMI was 34 when i was prescribed clomid.

I think it all depends on your gp/cons pct etc, i know a few ladies with high bmi's are precribed it no questions asked and others have to get there weight down first

Nikki xx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey,  don't know the limit but my BMI was 36 when i went in sept, she told me to take the clomid but try to lose some weight as alot of women regain fertility lol


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

When I saw my consultant by BMI was 32, and I was told had to be 30 or below before I could start clomid on the NHS, I could pay privately but they said that losing the stone (which I have finally lost 10 months later) would make the drugs more effective, and that I'd be more likely to ovulate on my own (which hasnt happened)


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it varies greatly hun from clinic/hospital to clinic and even probably from one Dr to another .. best thing is to give them a call hunny they will probably be able to advise you ..

Cat x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

My BMI is 39 and I've been on CLomid when I was lots heavier- BMI of 43!
Chris x


----------



## skairdykat (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine is 32/33 and my weight has never been mentioned in all the time I've been going to the hospital.
Isn't it strange how one area says different to another?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

When I took clomid the first time around my BMI was 44 - the second time around it was 33 so I think for some clinics it doesn't matter - but like Cat said it can vary from clinic to clinic xxx


----------

